# 480p SD Image Quality: 921 vs dscaler



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm on the fence on how to get the best IQ on my Mits 55618 RPTV. I've had a HTPC in the past and used dscaler to convert the S-Video from my 501 to a nice 480p signal. It was a marked improvement over the crappy Mits de-interlacer circuit.

However, I had to press the HTPC into service elsewhere, so am back to watching the Mits mangle the IQ on the 501's output. Also, I have budget for either a HTPC again, or a 921, but not both. I am in search of the best solution for SD image quality.

I've searched and read through the forum a bit, but thought I would ask the questions directly.


Has anyone compared dscaler vs the 921's SD output?
Are the S-Video and Component simultaneously live on the 921?
How hard is it to switch between 480p and 1080i over the component output of the 921? Remote single button switch? or buried in the menus?

Thanks for your help and advice. My apologies if these questions have been thoroughly thrashed out in a FAQ or other thread. Links to these resources would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

1. The only place that I use dscaler is as part of ffdshow to watch DVDs, so I can't offer a comparison.

2. Nope. It's either one or the other. Hardware limitation.

3. Currently buried in the menus, although it is a requested feature.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Mark,

Thanks for the straight & fast answers. It pretty much settles the question for me on either a HTPC or 921 (921 for now).

Mike


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Thought I would update the forum on this comparison question I had.

I installed m 921 last night and scanned several SD programs. I would say that the 921 is de-interlacing the SD signal about as good as dscaler did. Now it's not a side by side exhaustive comparison, but I'm favorably impressed by the job it does. Much better than the onboard ciruit in the Mits. Compared to the time investment in building a HTPC capable of capturing OTA DTV and output from a HDTV satellite receiver, so far the 921 is the far easier solution.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Glad to hear it, Mike.


----------

